# Smoking below the danger zone



## mdboatbum (Feb 21, 2013)

I have a question for those that know about this stuff. I've looked around, but keep coming up with "refrigerator build" threads which don't really answer my question.

If one were to take a (working) refrigerator and drill a hole in the side, then attach one end of a length of insulated dryer hose to that hole, and the other end to a small metal box, then put an Amazn pellet smoker (or the original, either way, doesn't matter) in the box, would you be able to smoke at refrigerator temps? Aside from the logistical issues of keeping the smoker lit, etc.., I can't imagine the small ember in the amazn smoker would create enough heat that it couldn't be overcome by the refrigeration. Obviously you'd have to install an outlet in the top of the fridge, and possibly a small fan in the smoker box to create enough circulation, but would this work? My thought is for a practical application of the "reverse sear" process for a restaurant. By keeping the meat out of the danger zone and smoking it, it could be grilled normally and still benefit from the deeper penetration of smoke. In addition, sausages and bacon could be cold smoked without adding any cure. The bacon might not benefit, as it would likely change the taste/texture, but being able to quickly grill pre-smoked meats seems like it would take a lot of the hurdles out of the way of serving genuine smoked meats at a restaurant pace.

My original thought was to just put the amazn smoker directly in the bottom of the fridge. Any reason why that wouldn't work?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 21, 2013)

You can smoke as long as you wish without adding any Cure if you keep temps below 40*F. The AMNPS needs Oxygen so you would have to provide Fresh Air and Exhaust to keep things moving. In an Insulated box life a Refer the AMNPS will raise the ambient over time. My last Bacon smoke in my insulated MES started out at 32*F but after 4-5 hours the smoker temps were approaching 90*F. So a separate box with a hose to the Refer would be a better choice. Easier to get air to the AMNPS and cooler smoke in the refer...JJ


----------



## mdboatbum (Feb 21, 2013)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> You can smoke as long as you wish without adding any Cure if you keep temps below 40*F. The AMNPS needs Oxygen so you would have to provide Fresh Air and Exhaust to keep things moving. In an Insulated box life a Refer the AMNPS will raise the ambient over time. My last Bacon smoke in my insulated MES started out at 32*F but after 4-5 hours the smoker temps were approaching 90*F. So a separate box with a hose to the Refer would be a better choice. Easier to get air to the AMNPS and cooler smoke in the refer...JJ


That's great to know about the rise in temp in an insulated box. Interesting, so it's basically about the same as a light bulb, heat wise?

Thank you for the info!!

If my dreams of owning or working in a restaurant kitchen ever come to fruition, I'm naming a sandwich after you!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 21, 2013)

This time of year I can smoke below the danger temps in my GOSM using the mailbox and the AMNTS  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






. In fact I am working on a project this weekend that will involve a 40* or less temp to smoke.


----------



## mdboatbum (Feb 21, 2013)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> This time of year I can smoke below the danger temps in my GOSM using the mailbox and the AMNTS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome! Can't wait to hear how it turns out. I'm interested in the refrigerated smoking aspect as I'm thinking of something that would be consistently repeatable throughout the year in a food service environment. Specifically, steaks and burgers. Reverse searing isn't practical at a "turn and burn" pace, but if the meat is thoroughly smoked and held at a safe temperature the entire time, it could then be cooked to order in the traditional manner on a grill or griddle.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 21, 2013)

Does this mean when I come to your Restaurant, I don't have to wait in line to get in?...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





...JJ


----------



## mdboatbum (Feb 22, 2013)

If it ever happens, and if, God willing, there is a line, you're guaranteed to be ushered around it. Right into the kitchen to help me dig out of the weeds!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 23, 2013)

Okay so as I mentioned I am working on a cold smoke project this morning. I am using my GOSM as the smoke chamber and my 12" AMNTS with apple pellets. Currently it is 17.2*F outside, how's that for cold  smoking!!! In preparation for the smoke I nuked the pellets twice and kept the tube inside so that the metal wouldn't be frozen! I'm a hour into a two hour smoke and I have TBS, the smoke chamber is at 32*F. The smoke is a bit heavier in the colder weather. I think that for your plan having the smoke generator in a warmer climate and piping the smoke to the smoke chamber would be a better solution than just putting the generator in the cold chamber. It's been my experience here that until the outside temps get above 40*-45*F the tbs is thicker (not white) but thicker than when the outside temp is warmer. I've really noticed that with the mini-wsm. It takes a lot longer when it's cold for the smoke to clean up and thin out. When I run the GOSM at temp for a cook there is not difference its tbs all the time when the smoke generator is in the hot smoke chamber.


----------



## dave17a (Feb 23, 2013)

Are we talking not any nitrites? Never used tem in old days. Just salt and cold smokin.


----------



## mdboatbum (Feb 23, 2013)

dave17a said:


> Are we talking not any nitrites? Never used tem in old days. Just salt and cold smokin.


I appreciate your input.


----------

